# New Peach Isopods



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Saw these little guys a few days ago on "bugs in cyberspace" and just couldn't resist. They arrived in the mail this morning. I was wondering if anyone has ever worked with them or knows anything about them. These are not orange isopods they are more of a light peach color with stripes going down their backs. They also roll up into balls and seem to be a lot more active and bolder than orange isos. Here's a video i took of them in their new culture.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

here's a picture of them


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

They roll all the way up in a ball? 
Can you post a picture? For some reason, that thrills me... 

That might be reason enough for me to get a culture of them!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like mine almost:










I will totally check out bugs in cyberspace
Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's the white ones









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

I noticed them yesterday and thought they looked interesting. Come to find out they were sold out. How are you liking them?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Armadillium species (aka roly-poly's)...most of which have very long gestation and maturation times (2+ years to reach sexual maturity). I also noticed they had them only in the "pet insects" section and not in the "feeder insects"...probably due to this. I'd still be interested to hear how they work out for you.

Kevin


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Gnarly said:


> They roll all the way up in a ball?
> Can you post a picture? For some reason, that thrills me...
> 
> That might be reason enough for me to get a culture of them!


Here's a pic of one rolled up on my hand
http://bf1-attach.ymail.com/us.f162...96&partner=ymail&sig=GwB7ccfeGbFk8h88jPR84w--


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

r.avalos said:


> I noticed them yesterday and thought they looked interesting. Come to find out they were sold out. How are you liking them?


I think i might have bought the last one since they became sold out shortly after. Got lucky


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Toxic said:


> I think i might have bought the last one since they became sold out shortly after. Got lucky


Toxic you did lol they are out lol. On the waiting list lol.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are some pretty cool little guys! Do they get as large as the oranges?

Can someone tell me if it's really something I read or is it just in my mind that the isos that can roll up into balls have harder shells and cannot be used as feeders for darts?


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

sorry guys the previous picture didn't work. Here it is rolled up in a ball on my hand

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> Those are some pretty cool little guys! Do they get as large as the oranges?
> 
> Can someone tell me if it's really something I read or is it just in my mind that the isos that can roll up into balls have harder shells and cannot be used as feeders for darts?


Wendy they do have harder shells and the adults won't be eaten by the frogs. They make great cleaners and the babies are snack food for the frogs

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

But...what if a frog did try to eat one...would it choke / get stuck / cause impaction?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

From what I've seen most of them that gey picked up are spit back out, and tgen left alone. The frigs u have now don't mess with the giant greys isos. Also the isos don't move to fast and are usually left alone

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Saw these little guys a few days ago on "bugs in cyberspace" and just couldn't resist. They arrived in the mail this morning. I was wondering if anyone has ever worked with them or knows anything about them. These are not orange isopods they are more of a light peach color with stripes going down their backs. They also roll up into balls and seem to be a lot more active and bolder than orange isos. Here's a video i took of them in their new culture.
> 
> <Snip><Snip>


Nice shoot, but tossing in a coin for size reference would have been helpful.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Hope this helps









Here are some of them rolled up into a ball









These isopods are still young. They get to about 21mm in size. I've noticed that they are very active and move around a lot. Also they are pretty fast and they don't hide as much as the orange isos.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice pics toxic. Hope you have a ball with yours. I was lucky enough to find 8 of these in my yard. I wss hoping the still had some to add to mine. I've spotted a few new babies also

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Any updates on the peach isopods? Such has reproduction rate, or am I asking to soon?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> They roll all the way up in a ball?
> Can you post a picture? For some reason, that thrills me...
> 
> That might be reason enough for me to get a culture of them!


Katrina, I have a large native species I can give you next time I see you.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeremy if you don't mind I'd like to buy a culture from you.
Buddy


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

JeremyHuff said:


> Katrina, I have a large native species I can give you next time I see you.


Absolutely, that would be great Jeremy. I love me some bugs


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 11, 2013)

Cool looking isopods. It's about time somebody sold vulgare that were a color other than grey. Found a small area a few years back that produced tons of nice looking red ones. Wish I had been more knowledgeable about isopods back then.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I purchased Orin Mcmonigle's book "Isopods in Captivity." It is a good read. It seems like Orin is concentrating on line breeding some isopods. This is how he developed the peach, dalmation, calico, etc. They are interesting looking animals. I'll probably eventually get some peach but would be even more enthusiastic about new genus and species available in the hobby.


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah definitely going to be getting some dalmatians, and calicos one of these days. Any idea how long it took to develop these variations? 

It would be nice to see more species in the hobby. I bet there are some amazing ones out there, with like spikes, and crazy colors.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Michael Shrom said:


> I purchased Orin Mcmonigle's book "Isopods in Captivity." It is a good read. It seems like Orin is concentrating on line breeding some isopods. This is how he developed the peach, dalmation, calico, etc. They are interesting looking animals. I'll probably eventually get some peach but would be even more enthusiastic about new genus and species available in the hobby.


Cool!! yeah i was thinking of buying that book since he speaks about the peach isopods in it.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

nirotorin said:


> Yeah definitely going to be getting some dalmatians, and calicos one of these days. Any idea how long it took to develop these variations?
> 
> It would be nice to see more species in the hobby. I bet there are some amazing ones out there, with like spikes, and crazy colors.


It took 4 years to of selective breeding with Armadillidium nasatum to develop the peach color.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Michael Shrom said:


> I purchased Orin Mcmonigle's book "Isopods in Captivity." It is a good read. It seems like Orin is concentrating on line breeding some isopods. This is how he developed the peach, dalmation, calico, etc. They are interesting looking animals. I'll probably eventually get some peach but would be even more enthusiastic about new genus and species available in the hobby.


Michael,

Thanks for the clarification on the above breeds. I was wondering about the Peach because of something in the bugsincyberspace page that hinted that they didn't all breed true as to the peach color.

Will you have any Spanish/Orange Isos in Hamburg? And, also some _P. Scaber_? I've managed to burn out both of my cultures. 

If the Spanish/Orange aren't available, do you know of any isos that, like them, don't require much humidity?

PM me with any availability and cost - I'm willing to PayPal you prior to the Hot Hamburg show on Saturday.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

Are those little guys getting some size yet, they don't grow nearly as slow as vulgare. 




radiata said:


> Michael,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification on the above breeds. I was wondering about the Peach because of something in the bugsincyberspace page that hinted that they didn't all breed true as to the peach color.


They breed true but they can each look a little different and a tiny number are nearly white. This species is know to grow bigger than vulgare. I have some orange micropills but they are tiny.

Thanks for getting the book Michael and for saying it was a good read. I actually am putting out an expanded full-size, full color hardcover here shortly. Hopefully it does better than the booklet. Check out this new species in culture.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

orin said:


> Are those little guys getting some size yet, they don't grow nearly as slow as vulgare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

frogmanchu said:


> What are those.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


 I'm going to quess you're asking about the maculatum rather than the nasatum or parvus referenced in the message.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Those in the pic.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

For those interested. Because I couldn't find the Dalmatian Iso's anywhere I did find them here Isopods - Roach Crossing, however they are a bit overpriced.


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

orin said:


> Thanks for getting the book Michael and for saying it was a good read. I actually am putting out an expanded full-size, full color hardcover here shortly. Hopefully it does better than the booklet. Check out this new species in culture.


 The hardcover finally went up on amazon.Pillbugs and Other Isopods: Cultivating Vivarium Clean-Up Crews and Feeders for Dart Frogs, Arachnids, and Insects: Orin McMonigle: 9781616462079: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

The book link doesn't work.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

orin said:


> The hardcover finally went up on amazon.Pillbugs and Other Isopods: Cultivating Vivarium Clean-Up Crews and Feeders for Dart Frogs, Arachnids, and Insects: Orin McMonigle: 9781616462079: Amazon.com: Books


Link didn't work for me.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

frogmanchu said:


> Nice pics toxic. Hope you have a ball with yours.


Just curious, did you make a joke on purpose or by accident? I really made me laugh seeing this post. Just saying.


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

Michael Shrom said:


> The book link doesn't work.


 I can't figure it out. When I check the link it is written in the post correctly but when you click on it there's an extra / between the dp. If you remove the / it works but I tried repasting it in and it still pulls up differently than it is written.


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

Funny thing is if you click on LizardLicker's quote of the link it works fine.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I found it. I see that Chad Arment is the publisher. I'll probably see him this week end at the Hamburg show. He usually has some of his books there but does not sell them. Maybe I'll get a quick look at it and pick it up on line later.


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

Since you have the smaller version it's probably not worth getting, it's an expanded full-color, hardcover version of the same thing. I have not been to Hamburg in so many years. I have to get a table one of these days, are they usually booked?


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I have both books now. I attempted to post a review but their was a complaint issued that it was vendor feedback in the wrong section.


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

Michael Shrom said:


> I have both books now. I attempted to post a review but their was a complaint issued that it was vendor feedback in the wrong section.


Did you post it in this thread? If so, then does any time someone reviews a product they like (or don't) it must be in the vendor feedback area? I can scroll down a few threads and see that is not an enforced rule (Carolina Biological Flies and Repashy superfoods). I'll have to reread the rules and see what I missed. -I did but I can't figure it out. The cover of said book does include peach pillbugs (the subject of this thread) as well as details about the stock's origination and husbandry.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Michael - post in the Vendor Feedback area - please.

You can include a short VF section and then link to your longer one?

s


Michael Shrom said:


> I have both books now. I attempted to post a review but their was a complaint issued that it was vendor feedback in the wrong section.


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I've never seen that kind

King N8 88


----------

